# AF Canyon



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I've had good luck the last 2 mornings, with Potskys. reminds me of good times 40 years ago.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Is the creek still super high or were you on the upper section above tibble?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I havent fished that canyon since they started charging a fee just to get in. :evil: 

I used to love to fish it and caught what seemed like millions of fish. Great place, but there are several with equally good fishing that are still free. I avoid Millcreek for the same reason. :roll:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Its free early in the morning. :wink:


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

I was up there this last weekend, and it looks like water levels are starting to come down. I can't believe how long the water stayed high this year, but then again with the rain, I guess I can. But it sure seemed to take a long time for it to go down. Now I'm ready to get back up there.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> Its free early in the morning. :wink:


Do you mean what I _THINK_ you mean, or is there a regulation I am not familiar with? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes sir.. haha I went to Pleasant Grove High and would ditch school to go fish it. We would drive up holding small peices of paper out the window as we passed.  They would just wave us on.... 6 dollars to fish a stinking creek!!!??? Thats highway robbery, no pun intended.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

There's a question about the legality of that fee and a couple reps that are trying to introduce a bill to get it repealed. I always ask the gals at the shack how they justify breaking the law and then show 'em my lifetime pass and go on my way.

July 7th we took 6 kids up to fish Tibble Fork. Stayed for a couple hours using worms, Power Bait and Pautzke's, one fish was all they caught. Went down on the creek and they all caught one rainbow on crawlers, I had to let them take turns, the creek is still high enough I wouldn't let them by it alone. Four of the kids, this was their first fishing trip and first fish. They flew back home to Wisconsin today with a geat fishing story!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't have a problem with the fee as such, I just am of the opinion that if you have paid for a hunting/fishing license then you have already paid your share. If they want to charge camping fees for those who camp and day use fees for those who don't fish/hunt, then I think that is fair. Make everyone who uses the resources pay in one form or another instead of either heaping it all on the backs of the hunters and fishermen, or raping the hunters and fishermen over and above their license fees.

Same goes for day use fees in the Uintahs, at Strawberry and anywhere else that charges additional fees to be able to USE the licenses that we have already paid for.

Maybe they could come up with a "recreational" license for those who hike, camp, birdwatch, do photography, or whatever, but don't hunt or fish.

That would increase license revenues in a MAJOR way, and quit double tapping those of us who already pay most of the bills as it is.
Like Nor-Tah said, SIX DOLLARS TO FISH A STINKING CREEK?
I mean at a minimum get the day use fee down to a realistic level. If you are camping $8-10, hiking $5, fishing/hunting, already paid. Or a $1 nominal fee. Something along those lines.

We already pay extra taxes on all of the equipment that we buy, plus we buy licenses, and then on top of that they rape us for day use fees? Not cool.

THAT IS _*MY*_ OPINION, MAKE OF IT WHAT YOU WILL!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> Same goes for day use fees in the Uintahs,


Hey....somebody has got to get paid to keep the place orderly and clean......the Goob can't do it all !! _O\

Actually.....some of these fee's don't really bother me. Jordanelle, Deer Creek and Rockport have all had nice clean campgrounds the last couple of years. It's when we pay these dollars and the campgrounds look like crap ......that bother's me...


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

$6 for a three day pass is $2 per day. If there are 4 in your car its only it only $0.50 per person per day. Not that bad.

My problem with it is that I usually go alone and stay half the day and can't get back before the pass expires. If you do the same math in reverse then its costing me $12 dollars a day to fish AF cyn and that really gripes me. If you could just buy a one day pass for $2 I would be happy. Because there has to be some way to pay for the upkeep of the facilities.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Got in a standoff with some ranger chick from New York. I was eating my lunch in the truck. she wanted my money. told her know. did some recsearch when I got home. bout a week later found out they had taken over 127 thousand dollars the year before, Ya want to know how they spent it? Dumped a bunch of cinder and gravel in the lot where you can unload your snow machines, I would rather they pull a gun on me. Atleast I could have a fighting chance.. RIPOFF


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

$6 for a three day pass is actually pretty good. IF you spend three days, it is actually REALLY good, but if you leave after 3-4 hours, it is not good, especially if you are not able to afford the time or gas to get back up there within the three days.

$2 per day with the limit on how many days being set the same as the max stay limit that is already up there or something, would not be a bad deal, mostly.

But The day use fees that start at $6 and go up depending on where you are, are ridiculous. Especially in some places like AF Canyon or Millcreek.
$1 an hour or thereabouts most trips for me, and I am not liking the feel of having both their hands on my shoulders while I am getting probed. :shock: -)O(-


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

It is the Forest Service that is charging the fee, not the DWR. The two agencies are not related at all. You won't ever see a price difference based on if you have a hunting/fishing license or not.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

The Uinta national forest got hundreds of thousands in Obama money "to manage the roads" then they closed all the dirt roads from alpine to Provo. wonder what they are doing with all that money?
By the way, they say the Aqueduct Road will be closed because they have sold some property that crosses the road. Equestrians are applauding this because they want private access. But if the easement is closed they won't be able to ride there either.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

My daughter works at the little hut at the entrance to AF canyon (during the summer to earn money for school). She came home from work a few weeks back telling me a story about how some guy was complaining about the entrance fee (maybe one of you??). I made the mistake of siding with the guy, telling her how it's a lot of money, especially for people who have gone up the canyon all their lives without any entrance fee. Wow, she unloaded on me with both barrels! Oh, and don't even think of taking your dogs up there grouse hunting without being leashed!! I just wrote a $2600 check for her tuition, but do you think she would get me a free pass? Wrong! She's got to be growing out this know-it-all phase soon!!

Anyhow, if you don't want to pay, just tell them you're going to Mutual Dell (church-owned property up the canyon) or that you're just driving through. You only have to pay if you stop and use any of the non-private resources.


----------



## triumph (Apr 16, 2009)

The 6 bucks wouldn't bother me so much if they actually used it to better the conditions up there. The roads paved and dirt suck!! The restrooms stink!! For 6 bucks you think they would put some of that money back into the canyon.. If you drive the dirt road from tibble fork to Silver Lake flatts good luck that road isn't groomed enough to take a fourwheeler on it, it sucks. and they want you to pay 6 bucks for that hummm!!!!!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I was talking about this to her again last night, and she said it's rare that someone drives through and doesn't say, "SIX BUCKS!?!".


----------

